# Cop killers



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

www.mirror.co.uk/news/world-news/dallas ... er-8378177

There are so many headlines I didn't know which to post. Eleven shot and five Police officers dead. This was a planned assault. Israel has it's Palestinians, are the black Panthers going to become our terrorists.

There will be two tragedy before this is over. Obama will not say the words Islamic terrorists, and in this case he will blame guns, not black thugs. He will call for more gun control, not applying the law equally to black thugs and guys wearing their pants around their knees in Dallas or $500 wester stetson on Oregon. A thug is a thug and until the liberals can understand that our guns do not sneak out at night and shoot at people the problem will continue. If your an Obama or Hillary supporter your part of the problem.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Will he say the words "domestic terrorist"?


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

This is all around sad events happening.

Now the one in MN looks like it was a cops mess up or quick on the trigger. But we only have seen the aftermath. Nothing beforehand. But people who have a CCP... know to keep hands on wheel until ordered by police (which it seems he was doing until ordered to go for id.).... Now did the cop not give the right commands and what not? Like find the gun and secure it...then ask for ID.... etc.

But what is getting me about all of this stuff is people are saying the cops are targeting "blacks".... lets look at the stats published... and these are from the Washington post.... so they seem to fuel the flames for "race"... but lets break down their stats.

Per Washington Post:

_"Castile is at least the 506th person shot and killed by police so far in 2016, according to a Washington Post database that tracks such shootings.

He is one of 123 black Americans shot and killed by police so far in 2016, according to the database. About 10 percent of the black Americans shot and killed were unarmed at the time of the shooting, while about 61 percent were armed with a gun"
_

Ok... lets look at the above..... 506 cop killings this year... and 123 were black... That is 24.3% have been black people.... so is that targeting??? When less than 25% have been black???? I don't think so. When about 18% of the population is "black". So it is a little higher than the average per population goes. But not too far off. (I am not throwing in stat about % of crime committed by race etc.... but just using per population) Population figures came from google search... roughly 42 million "black" and total population of 231 million. 2010 numbers. They could be off but wont be by too much.

Now lets break down the 123 killed...... 10% were unarmed...So out of 123 people killed... 12.3 were not armed. Now that is still too many but 12 people were unarmed. that leaves 111 that were armed or had a weapon.

So again to cry that there is racism with police or "targeting"... isn't 100% accurate for the media and people to cry.

DISCLAIMER!!!!!

I am not saying racism doesn't exist. It does... on all ends... whites vs blacks... blacks vs whites.... whites vs (etc). But to say it is all against "blacks" or "minorities" in this nation is wrong. The stats don't lie. Now what has been happening needs to stop. We should strive for 100% non armed police shootings. But things and mistakes happen.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Chuck, I agree with everything in your post......except this,



> Now lets break down the 123 killed...... 10% were unarmed...So out of 123 people killed... 12.3 were not armed. Now that is still too many but 12 people were unarmed. that leaves 111 that were armed or had a weapon.


Just because a person is not armed does not mean that he can't kill, or seriously injure you. And some of those unarmed offenders were shot while trying to take the officers weapon.

But you are right, this isn't a race issue, it's a societal issue, and our President chooses to inflame the issue rather than do something to try and solve it.

I hear there is a petition in the works to classify BLM as a terrorist organization, if you consider their tactics, they do meet the description.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

A cop is 18.5 times more likely to be killed by a black man than an unarmed black man is likely to be killed by a cop. Read the book War on Cops. I forget which city tried to pass a Blue Lives Matter law, and it failed. Interesting statistics. I hope the link I provided works.
Here is the book:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Huntin1....

Oh I agree 100% which what you are saying. But just so people don't throw that in my face is why I left it out. Because they will say cover ups, etc. But yes... unarmed doesn't mean they are not intending to do harm.

But like I said.... just going off of demographical stats there is no "targeting" of one minority over another. Then now look at all the protests and what not. How these protests are becoming more like "riots". Now I am all for a peaceful protests and what not. But once you start to shut down highways, endangering others, throwing rocks, etc. You crossed the line and now need to be dealt with. :bop:

People point to the marches that MLK made.... I wasn't around during those years. But did he plan them and make a route ahead of time to let police know? Or he just shut down roads like they are now???


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Chuck I was around and King used the media by letting them know in advance where marches would occur from start to finish. I think he called one group SNIC I don't remember. Anyway it stood for Student Non Violent Something Committee. Kind of a joke, because they did get violent often. Even though many of Kings marches were not violent many were and he wasn't as peaceful as the bs history tells it today. Today King is a hero, but those of us who actually remember wonder who they are talking about. I often say history isn't worth the paper it's written on. If Hitler had won WWII the history books today would paint him as a hero too.

History is one of my pet peeves so I'll give you a real example. Back in the early 1970's I stopped at the battle site of Custer at the Little Bighorn. I seen old tin pictures of soldiers with five six arrows in them and arms cut off. Move ahead to 2014 the last time I visited. The pictures were down and when I asked about those types of things the lady said "oh that never happened". She said the monuments new director was native American and she was rewriting the correct history of the battle. The correct history???? Really???? I seen the pictures with my own eyes. I also told her so. I also told her I expect the new history will be nothing but lies. I don't think she liked me.

Edit: Back in the early 1970's I talked to a native American employee at the Little Bighorn monument and he told me the reason the Indians cut off arms and legs was to disadvantage them in the after life so they were less likely to be able to do them harm in the after life.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Plainsman...

Thank you for that lil history lesson. I also have seen what you are talking about with State Parks and what not. I have seen them take down old photos and artifacts because they were not "politically correct" or "might offend someone". They are apart of history. Let people know what happened at these places. It is many times the person in office or the person running the places idea of how the "history" of that Park or historic place is represented. Like you said it will be talked about in half truths if that.

PS: that is an interesting fact about what happened to the dead soldiers in that battle. To me that is an important part of history. Also that isn't a knock at the Native Americans. It shows what their belief system was and is apart of their history and culture. I don't find that offensive.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> PS: that is an interesting fact about what happened to the dead soldiers in that battle. To me that is an important part of history. Also that isn't a knock at the Native Americans. It shows what their belief system was and is apart of their history and culture. I don't find that offensive.


Yup, it is what it is. Besides that was years ago. No native Americans alive today did anything to them. Likewise no whites today slaughtered native Americans at Wounded Knee. Blacks, whites, native Americans need to forget yesterday and concentrate on tomorrow.

The confusing thing is this guy in Dallas wanted to kill white cops because of what happened in Minnesota and Louisiana. I didn't know until today that both of those cops in those shootings were black. The other thing is the one picture of the Dallas shooter has him in traditional Muslim clothing. What's with that?


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

Yep, back then there were terrible atrocities performed by both the whites and natives, though history does tend to emphasize the bad stuff done by the natives any least until recently. Read up on the Sand Creek massacre, and its aftermath in Denver, what was done to women and kids (friendly ones) but read up on it only if you have a strong stomach. Chivvington and his Colorado militia did all kinds of things that makes dismemberment and post Mortem castration and stuff like that done at Custers demise, look like a Sunday picnic! (Dismemberment, scalping, cast ration, making purses by skinning breasts, when they ran out of breasts they used skinned vulvas from raped and slaughtered women.....and this is the mild stuff, too!) Then go look at the site of the Sand Creek massacre....oops....battle, I'd you really want to point at political correctness. Definitely buried bad stuff done by whites. 
Or closer to home, visit the ?white rock battlefield? and it's silly huge memorial for the few white soldiers that were killed attacking and annihilating several hundred peaceful women and children. It's easy to find - just follow the huge statue that can be seen for miles in the hills a bit NE of Ashley. Thry burned all the tipis and winter food, (buffalo fat ran down the hill in every direction) so that the few that escaped mostly starved the following winter. To Sully, after the Minnesota uprising, any Indian was bad so attack em all. Who cared back then? Fairly recently the Natives from Fort Yates managed to put up a very small memorial up for the killed Indians. Almost have to hunt around to find it.....
Lots of political correctness regarding history. Lots of stupidity back then, but as Bruce inferred. We can't roll the clock back and do things differently, but neither the side should whitewash it either. And IMHO we whites are far better at whitewashing things thsn the natives, especially when it comes to atrocities committed. 
History is history and. IMHO it should be reported accurately! That's how things were back then. 
The News, which is another form of history should also be reported accurately and objectively, not presented as a "believe and parrot on what you want to believe!"


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

Oops, another old farts brain fart.......I said White Rock Battlefield, but meant Whitestone battlefield! Kind of like Gladstone Bering "Happy Rock!" 
Both the Sand Creek and Whitestone battles...massacres... Are interersting to google and read, whenever one thinks or hears that those Dratted Liberals are trying to rewrite history! LOL.

The bottom line - let's learn from ACCURATE history and not repeat the mistakes of our forefathers. In my previous field of endeavor I'd try to teach the students that "Experience is a lifetime of mistakes!" And "try to learn from the mistakes of others so you don't make them yourselves!"


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> Whitestone battlefield!


 I have been there many times. It was only four miles from one of the study areas I worked on for eight years. I never read any of those things you're talking about. Wow that's bad. Are you certain that isn't rewritten history to make white people look bad? I ask because it sounds to terrible to be possible. I can't fathom white, black, Indian etc doing anything so terrible. I remember reading about (can't remember the Zulu chief) who impaled people. It wasn't through the chest. I find things like that and crucifixion. I have read about things your talking about, but they have been performed by crazy people who often were canibals too. I hate even thinking about it. Yikes.



> The bottom line - let's learn from ACCURATE history


ACCURATE history??? Ya and Santa and the Tooth Fairy are real too. :laugh:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

HH....

I have heard about the Sand Creek..... and Plainsman... to my knowledge it is true. But yes even that needs to be documented and showed. It shows history and what happened at that time.... the GOOD, BAD, HORRIBLE, etc. It all needs to be there for people to know what really happened.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Chuck Smith said:


> HH....
> 
> I have heard about the Sand Creek..... and Plainsman... to my knowledge it is true. But yes even that needs to be documented and showed. It shows history and what happened at that time.... the GOOD, BAD, HORRIBLE, etc. It all needs to be there for people to know what really happened.


I know nothing about Sand Creek. I should have been more clear that I was speaking of Whitestone. Still much of that could be true and I am just unaware of it. I am very suspect of anything new about any of these battles. If it continues I would guess within 20 years we will hear how the soldiers attacked at Wounded Knee and ate all the babies.


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

Bruce, you are getting Whitestone and Sand Creek mixed up. At Whitestone Sully burned about 300 Tipis (if any of you are Buckskinners you know how much work goes well into a rawhide tipi) and burned I forget how many pounds of buffalo meat, a huge number and equivalent to thousands of buffalo, so much that buffalo fat ran down the hill. Basically destroying shelter and food so most of the survivors (mainly women kids and old men in camp at the time) starved the next winter. Turned out the culprits from the Minnesota uprising that Sully was chasing we're hundreds of miles away and not associated with the Whitestone Indians.
Sand Creek was Chivington and his Colorado Militia, basically an arm3d drug Ken bloodthirsty mob. A different timer and place. 
There is three, actually four battles fought with Indians fairly close to Bis. The one before Dead Buffalo Lake, then Buffalo lake, the rocky lake (now crossed by the Interstate, then a three day long skirmish by Msry College hill here in Bis. Interesting history back then.
Lots of atrocities on both sides, but back then, that was the norm all over he world with colonization of the Europeans. Like Bruce says, and this is important, that it is HISTORY, and while it might Berra on modern day to an exte4nt, the only purpose is to learn from it, and not repeat things.
Google it Plainsman, or get a good history book. Nothing I've said here is "rewritten History" Every time I hear charges of rewritten history, when I check it's always history being rewritten the other way, usually by some right win g website. Therewaslots of Internet laughs by historians a year or so ago by the 
Crusades being rewritten! LOL. But enough of this.
The important thing is to LEARN from history. Like in my previous profession you learn early that if something didn't work or resulted in a bad result the first times it's tried, then try something new this time around. If you shoot yourself in the foot and it hurts, then don't do it agin so it'll still hurt!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Agree on everything with the exception of who is rewriting history.  I agree especially that atrocities were commited by all sides. All people on earth I would suspect if you include what people do to their own. I seen the rewriting of the Little Big Hornady as liberal rewriting of history. Liberal is always whites bad, everyone else angels. Christians bad, everyone else else good. America bad, everyone else good. Example the rewritten of the Crusades. 

I enjoyed the education about Sand Creek. Thanks HH.


----------

